# The BoogeyMen GraveYard



## theboogeymengraveyard (Aug 21, 2005)

Hello all new to the club so here's what I do for Halloween every year, hope you enjoy it.

http://theboogeymengraveyard.homestead.com/


Mr Boogeyman is out~


----------



## theboogeymengraveyard (Aug 21, 2005)

If you can make the drive you should check out Cedar Points Halloweekends

http://halloweekends.cedarpoint.com/


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Nice Haunt!.


----------



## theboogeymengraveyard (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks Marksin hope you liked it, I should have video clips of my props in action soon on the site in a few weeks.


----------

